# anyone have any experience with coronitis??



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi!! I have a horse, Chucky. He is 12 years old, 14.3hh and he is a paint. About 2 years ago he got coronitis. It was sooo sad and absolutly horrible! His whole hoof detached at the coronet (he had corronitis but i didnt know untill i went for a gallop, i hopped off and there was bood everywhere:-() and as it grew down it just got worse. The top part above the crack just slowly fell into the crack and caused massive amounts of pain for him. I eventually cut his whole hoof off which then reduced pain just enough for him to be able to stand for short amounts of time. He had bed sores all over him because he was always laying down, he didnt want to eat and he turned into skin and bone. I know at that point it was just plain cruel to let him live but i did against everyones reccomendations. But im glad i did because he pulled through, his hoof grew and he began to walk again, he began to eat and he eventaully put all of his weight on. He is now happy, healthy and sound.

However, he still occasionally has small evidence of the corronitis. I know its something he will always have and I will always have to look out for. I have just got him back after having to leave him and my other horse banjo at my mothers place when i moved out a year and a half ago. I can now start looking after them properly. I will be giving him biotin in his feed, I will be rehydtrating his corronet daily with neatsfoot oil as well as treating the rest of his hoof with a home made remody made out of animal fat and stuff (not sure whats in it, made by an old farmer friend).

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with corronitis, know of any remodies or anything else i might be able to give him or do to help him. I dont really know alot about it, its hard to find infomation on it. I know the basics but thats about it.

Thanks


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you know what...caused...the coronitis? I've never heard of such a thing. I've only heard of hoof-sloughing in the case of severe laminitis or injury. What did your vet and farrier say?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

bubba13 said:


> Do you know what...caused...the coronitis? I've never heard of such a thing. I've only heard of hoof-sloughing in the case of severe laminitis or injury. What did your vet and farrier say?



C. Coronitis (Simple). Tread, Overreach, Etc


Coronitis Horse Care Tips


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> Do you know what...caused...the coronitis? I've never heard of such a thing. I've only heard of hoof-sloughing in the case of severe laminitis or injury. What did your vet and farrier say?


nothing specific actually causes it. I mean it could be a spider bite or a poisonous plant. But corronitis is a bio-immune disease that could affect any horse of any age or breed. Ive attached some photos of what his hooves did when they started growing down. When he first had corronitis i didnt know and i went for quite a hard ride which was too much pressure for his corronet and thats why his hooves detached so severly. There was worry of laminitis as well and he went to the vet to have x-rays done which showed us that he didnt (Thank god!!). Because he didnt have laminitis he had a slight chance of coming through happy and healthy (which he eventually did ). The vet just said that he needed to be stabled and his hooves needed to be disinfected, wrapped and padded. All we could do for him is make it as comfortable as possible until his hooves grew out. Our farrier decided that it would be best for him and make him more comfortable if the whole hoof was cut off. Which we did and it helped tremendously!!!

Thanks for those links spyder!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yikes. But interesting. Glad he's doing well now.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

The above photos are about 2 years old. His hooves are healthy now and he is not lame in the slightest. When I picked him up last weekend I just noticed that he had small horizontal lines on his hooves and all I know to do to help his hooves and minimise the corronitis is to feed him biotin, keep his corronet moisterised and strengthen the rest of his hooves. I was just after maybe some advise or somthing from someone who may have had some experience with this disease or something similar to it  . I DONT want what happend to happen agian!!!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> Yikes. But interesting. Glad he's doing well now.


Thanks


----------

